# ROAD TRIP......more parts



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I now have a frame for my car. I left here at 10:30 Tuesday night and except for 2 stops for gas/food, drove 14 hours (770 miles), to Aline OK. I got a MINT frame that I helped remove from the donor 67 hardtop body. I also got the crossmember, right door and right cowl mount/floor pan assembly from it. I picked up some of the missing pieces for the engine I bought too, such as the oil filter housing w/bolts, starter and brace and motor mount bolts. I left there at 3:45 and drove to Tulsa, OK and stayed at a Motel 6 for the night. At 7:30 Wednesday morning, I went 13 miles to another guys home from the PY forum and picked up a complete front clip off a 66 Tempest. I also got a complete trim set for the windshield, arm rests, throttle pedal assembly, ash tray, fuel door, and the trunk lock with retainer and matching glove box lock and key. I left there at 9:15 and drove to Blair NE and met another guy from PY and picked up an original 4 piston disc brake changeover from him. I left his house at 6:15 PM and drove to Des Moines where i filled the tank again, ate supper and took off for home. I hit dense fog about 180 miles from here and had to slow down for about 140 miles but then it cleared up and I got home at 1:30 AM today. 1754 miles in 51 hours.
For the big city folks who don't get out on the prairie, I took this pic. It's in Kansas and the scenery looks like this for almost a hundred miles. If you look close, you can see the road going over a rise on the horizon. That's 10 miles ahead of where I took the pic.


Just getting ready to leave Aline, OK.


At Glenpool, OK (suburb of Tulsa).


A few pics of my "haul"....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's GREAT. Now you should probably go lie down for a bit.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> That's GREAT. Now you should probably go lie down for a bit.......


Plenty of time for that when I'm dead. For now, I got cars to work on.....arty:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Mitch
I know a frame off restoration is when you pull the body off the frame and restore the car but whats it called when you are actually replacing the frame too, "frame off and out, new frame in restoration" lol .... You have made alot of progress so far so keep it going, put the other projects on the shelf and change your handle to "Just 1 project for now"..Keep us posted on you progress..


mike


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

got to love the utility of a snowmobile trailer! Keep up the progress!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> Mitch
> I know a frame off restoration is when you pull the body off the frame and restore the car but whats it called when you are actually replacing the frame too, "frame off and out, new frame in restoration" lol .... You have made alot of progress so far so keep it going, put the other projects on the shelf and change your handle to "Just 1 project for now"..Keep us posted on you progress..
> 
> 
> mike


I think it'll be a frame off, built from scratch from junk yard parts....



Tri-Power said:


> got to love the utility of a snowmobile trailer! Keep up the progress!


I got asked a couple times by people in OK what the heck kind of trailer that was !!! The guy I got the clip from near Tulsa said he'd heard about them but had never seen one in person before. I guess I helped expand his knowledge base.:lol:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

My dad and I took a road trip out to Tulsa to get a Ton of parts for My car. I didn't even realize that is were you went. It was some old pontiac graveyard. The place was HUGE and had a big pack of great danes that guarded it. I forget what the place was called, but we spent a ton of money. Picked up bumpers, grills, seats, and tons of trim pieces. It was a pretty rough place, but man did that dude love his pontiacs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Starting to look like a worthy project now!! :cheers


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

thats some nasty haul you got there.. when's your next trip?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jbracefan1977 said:


> thats some nasty haul you got there.. when's your next trip?


If I can't get free shipping on the floor, trunk, tail panel and various patch panels, I may end up going to Chicago. I can do a Chi-town turn non-stop and be back the same day...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

TMP you are nuts- nice build


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch,

If this is a dumb question just consider the source:

I wonder how you ensure you are buying a straight frame?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Mitch,
> 
> If this is a dumb question just consider the source:
> 
> ...


Rick, that's a very valid question and concern. The best I could do was look at the rest of the car and try to determine whether it had been crashed and look for obvious signs of damage. The car this frame came from had been hit in the right front and the right frame horn does have a slight bend from the bumper bracket. It will be easy to straighten. Once it was removed from the body, I did a visual line of sight down it and didn't see any serious indications that it was bent. Now that it's sitting on my shop floor, it seems to have a slight twist to it that I can remove just by putting my foot on the right rear body mount corner and flex straight with slight pressure. It may sit flat once the body weight is on it, but I will call the frame man that I had straighten out my 88 IROC. If he thinks it needs to be straightened before mounting the body, I will take it to him and have that done. It's all a crap shoot and even buying a "done" car doesn't insure you have a straight frame. These cars have been thru he!! and back in 40 years and anything is possible. At least starting with a bare frame, I will know what my car is when it's all together.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TMP: the frame measurements should be available. You can measure from reference points across the frame in an "X" pattern to check for "diamond", and if you support it on a level surface, you can check for twist. If you can take it to the frame shop and have the guy measure it with tram guages, even better. You're right, tho'....now is the time to do it!!


----------



## Dreamingmisfit03 (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha. Looks like you have something to do for a while. Have fun!


----------

